# My pink toe Tarantula!!!



## reptiledude007 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have had him/her for one day now .
His/her cage





Her (Bad pic)





Her(Good pics)



























Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## eL Tre (Aug 8, 2008)

what sp. is that?


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey your setup is all wrong Avics need a lot of height not floorspace Here are some pics of my setup for my A. avic











these are just basic pics the whole setup cost about $35 for the plants, substrate, driftwood, and the aquarium and the lid I made myself


----------



## reptiledude007 (Aug 9, 2008)

Its a Avicularia Avicularia, that's what the pet shop says at least.
I was planning on getting a Mexican red knee but they sold the last one a few minutes before I got there. So that is only temporary until I get a new tub. Thank god I Researched these guys too!!!


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 10, 2008)

reptiledude007 said:


> Its a Avicularia Avicularia, that's what the pet shop says at least.
> I was planning on getting a Mexican red knee but they sold the last one a few minutes before I got there. So that is only temporary until I get a new tub. Thank god I Researched these guys too!!!


Where do you live at man, what state?


----------



## aluras (Aug 10, 2008)

I would get a more upright oriented enclosure, Avics need to climb not burrow. For a T that small it should be pretty inexpensive,,I would look up some enclosures for avics on here, Gook luck
~aaron


----------



## reptiledude007 (Aug 12, 2008)

Kel_420 said:


> Where do you live at man, what state?


Southern California.


----------



## reptiledude007 (Aug 12, 2008)

aluras said:


> I would get a more upright oriented enclosure, Avics need to climb not burrow. For a T that small it should be pretty inexpensive,,I would look up some enclosures for avics on here, Gook luck
> ~aaron


Thanks, he will have to wait till next week. I can get her a 10 gallon with my B-Day money.


----------

